# Gehäuse lüfter reparieren???



## yello7676 (7. August 2009)

*Gehäuse lüfter reparieren???*

Hallo,

ich ahbe folgendes problem ich habe 4 antec gehäuselüfter die man mauell regeln konnte. Das kabel für die Lüftersteuerung habe ich abgerissen.... aber das stromkabel ist noch dran zum vergleich habe ich zwei bilder gemacht der einelüfter funktioniert nur der andere ahlt nicht wenn ich den lüfter anschliese und dann strom anmache leuten nur die blauen LEDs und der lüfter dreht sich nicht. Ich will eigentlich nur das sich die lüfter drehen (egal wie schnell).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BildUpload.com">BildUpload.com

BildUpload.com">BildUpload.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß yello7676


----------



## Udel0272 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse lüfter reparieren???*

Wenn du löten kannst würde ich das wieder ran löten und sonst besorgst du dir am besten n euen lüfter bevor du dir n kurzschluss ins gehäuse bringst und noch deine restliche hardware schrottest!!!!


----------



## yello7676 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse lüfter reparieren???*

okay, die lüfter sind nicht für mich sondern einen freund


----------



## tobi757 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse lüfter reparieren???*

Wenn du jemanden hast der löten kann geht das ohne Probleme


----------



## Udel0272 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse lüfter reparieren???*

Wenn ihr n bisschen kohle habt bestellt doch besser neu gute lüfter gibt das ab 6,99€ bei caseking Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12H - 1600rpm


----------



## yello7676 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse lüfter reparieren???*

weiß wer wo ich so ein kleines ding zum lüftsteuern für den lüfter herbekomme?? so eins zu drehen oder zum klicken


----------



## Udel0272 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse lüfter reparieren???*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller

Hier giebt das alles in sachen luft-kühlung und lüfter!!!!!


----------



## we3dm4n (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse lüfter reparieren???*

Du meinst einen Drehpoti (regelbarer Widerstand).

Guck mal bei reichelt oder Conrad.


----------



## yello7676 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse lüfter reparieren???*

ja genau die danke


----------



## rebel4life (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse lüfter reparieren???*



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Du meinst einen Drehpoti (regelbarer Widerstand).



Ist aber eine der schlechtesten Lösungen, denn da reicht nicht ein einfacher Trimmer, selbst eine Lösung mit Transistor oder FET wäre da besser, Pulsweitenmodulation ist natürlich fast das Optimum an Effizienz.


Wenn du den Lüfter reparieren willst, dann empfehle ich dir den an einem normalen Steckernetzteil zu testen, denn da fließen bei einem Kurzschluss vieleicht 1-2A, bei einem PC Netzteil können das dann nette 30-40A sein und dein Lüfter/das Netzteil ist vollkommen ruiniert.


----------



## yello7676 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse lüfter reparieren???*

ich teste das alles mit nem alten 300w nt  ich nehme doch nicht mein zalman


----------



## yello7676 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Gehäuse lüfter reparieren???*

so bin mit dem löten fertig geworden und ich finde fürs erste mal kann sich das sehen lassen


----------

